# "Raw..But Not Like Sushi"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Shallow Bays & Back Lakes*

Raw weather conditions including rain and chilly temperatures have made the hooksets that much sweeter with guests and guides fighting the elements to bend the boards. Focus has been back lakes and shallow bays working mud/grass for Redfish and Trout to 25" by airboat and bayboat with both approaches working well on higher water. Tides dropped out a bit overnight which will rearrange a few things but not bad. We've been enjoying lots of family groups over Spring Break and they've been having a ball. Weather is making a turn for the better and that's setting the stage for a really enjoyable rest of the break.

*Forecast Transitions*

Looking ahead, we'll be seeing temperatures stabilize on the warming side and start to transition in April and May toward deeper shell pads and reefs. In the meantime, shoreline action should continue to improve as the fish pull off of mud/grass and head for slightly cooler hard sand bottoms. We'll be focusing wade fishing efforts over grass beds and sand bar guts and drop offs looking for the big pull. The topwater bite has been awesome since January and we think that's going to continue into April.

*Bay Health Update*

Since March of 2015 when the drought here in Texas finally broke, freshwater inflows have continued to heal the bay system especially in the back lakes where hyper salinity has such an adverse effect. Bottom grasses have once again blossomed in most of the skinny lakes all the way to the dunes. During the drought years, we lost a bunch of it as our bottom grasses deplete quickly in shallow lakes and the grass lines retreat in the lakes closer to the deeper bays. That's something we'd certainly like to avoid any time soon. While rain sometimes can interupt a schedule a bit, we should always be thankful for it. It's just the life blood of Texas coastal bays and marshes.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

